# The Canyons @ Park City, Utah



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to go to school out by there and went by the canyons a lot. Lines aren't bad at all, lifts are pretty quick, the area's beautiful. That's a really solid resort. The area's not half as expensive as stuff like vail and aspen either, and prices will drop even more if you stay outside of park city, though some of those other towns can be sort of dismal. Have fun man.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

NJ, what did you think of the canyons? I call this mountain my backyard considering I ride it pretty much every other week. But I'm sure you were disappointed in November because I went a couple of times in December and it was still rocky, thin, and icy. 

You went at a bad time but I promise it's much better this time of the year. It needs more park terrain. But other than that it's a sweet mountain. I'll be there Feb 1st!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

WickedWheat said:


> NJ, what did you think of the canyons? I call this mountain my backyard considering I ride it pretty much every other week. But I'm sure you were disappointed in November because I went a couple of times in December and it was still rocky, thin, and icy.
> 
> You went at a bad time but I promise it's much better this time of the year. It needs more park terrain. But other than that it's a sweet mountain. I'll be there Feb 1st!


haha, I still havent gone yet. I'm going the 3rd week of march, and I just wanted to make sure we made a good choice of resorts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> haha, I still havent gone yet. I'm going the 3rd week of march, and I just wanted to make sure we made a good choice of resorts.


I like it... do yourself a favor and take the whole Harmony run.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

*get the variety pack*

TheCanyons is fun, but unless you are going to save a ton on a package deal, I'd ride a few different places. Ride snowbasin or solitude if you want fun uncrowded freeriding, ride park city if you want a good park. Do as many laps as you can on 9990 at the Canyons if there is tons of pow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

What is the variety pack? Is it a lift ticket you can buy? I usually take day trips considering I work for the airlines. So I try and save money and go to places where I can fly early, rent a car, get on the lifts by 9:30 and ride till they close then fly back the same day. I'm poor but any help on cheap hotels or lift tickets would be a huge help. Wish I could find other boarders that work for airlines.


----------

